# Brake 'klaking' noise Passat GL Mk4



## Matty Wilson (Jan 10, 2007)

I have an issue with the front brakes making a noise on my Passat.

It all started when I had the outer CV boots replaced and months later one of the front calipers loosened while my wife was driving on the highway. The caliper got crooked and warped one of the front rotors and stripped out one of the bolts that hold the caliper to the spindle.

The car had to be towed and the threads chased on the spindle and she drove on a warped rotor for a couple of weeks.

I then just decided to get new replacement front rotors and ceramic pads. I thought my brakes needed one of those tools to turn the caliper piston back into the caliper, but I was able to gently push the piston slowly back in with a C-clamp.

The brakes work, but every time I step on the brakes there is a 'klaking' noise. I don't know if this just means I need to bleed the brakes, or if I have mismatched parts or ?

Any advice or experience with this problem??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

The rears need to be rotated not the fronts.

It sounds like the shop that did the boots did not torque things correctly. I would have talked to the first.

The noise could be pads on the low side of the size specs or some thing is loose. I would inspect the calipers for proper installation, free movement of the sliders, visible damage and, proper torque of the bolts.


----------



## Matty Wilson (Jan 10, 2007)

What do you mean that the rears need to be rotated?

I can check to make sure the 17mm Allen bolts are tight.

I checked the 2 bolts that hold the calipers to the spindles, do I need to Loctite?

The pads are new and quite thick still. Nothing appears to be damaged.

What do you mean by 'sliders'?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Matty Wilson said:


> I have an issue with the front brakes making a noise on my Passat.
> 
> It all started when I had the outer CV boots replaced and months later one of the front calipers loosened while my wife was driving on the highway. The caliper got crooked and warped one of the front rotors and stripped out one of the bolts that hold the caliper to the spindle.
> 
> ...


To retract the pistons on the rear you need the tool to turn the piston CW while pushing in. The front pistons just push in the way you did them.

The part that bolts to the knuckle is the carrier, the part that has the piston is the caliper. The caliper is attached to the carrier by the sliders. (Slide pins.)


----------



## Matty Wilson (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, sorry I didn't have all the lingo down.

It (the clicking noise) sounds like the pads are getting hung up in the carrier or maybe the slider pins are not as free as they could be.

I was hoping to check this out, but there is nowhere to jack it up with all the ice around.

Do the sliders normally need greased?

Was I correct to not bleed?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

They should be cleaned and greased every time the pads are replaced.


----------



## Matty Wilson (Jan 10, 2007)

I figured I was looking for something that both front brakes had in common. I will have to pull the calipers off and put some grease on those pins.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Be sure to use the correct grease.

This or other manufacturers equivalent.
http://www.crcindustries.com/ei/content/prod_detail.aspx?S=Y&PN=05351


----------



## Matty Wilson (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I finally got around to taking the calipers off and checking things out. I put on the special grease for the slider pins and put the calipers and rotors back on and thread-locked the caliper bolts.

Still makes a noise. Just one 'clak' every time I step on the brakes. Although,k now it is not as prominent and I think is only coming form the driver's side. Maybe the grease needs time to work in?

I feel like maybe the pads and rotors are just mismatched and that the pads are claking against the inside of the caliper when I step on the brakes.

I am out of ideas and don't want to have to take it in!


----------

